# tips of oscars are white



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey i just noticed that the tips of my 2 oscars are a white color like the fins are dieing or something. havent been feeding too much maybe once a day due to high waste and ammonia problems. havent done a water change in maybe 1.5 weeks. any info would be great can take a pic if it would help


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

okay i have the best pic i could get in my photos


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

The picture quality is so bad it really is hard for me to say. What are your water parameters? Temp? Filtration? All the usual questions.


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

its been a few days since youve written anything is there still a problem or has it been solved?


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

no they are white all along the outer edge of the tail and i guess dorsal fin. no wierd behavior with the fish, eating okay, tearing up plants and screwing with my blue lobster when ever he comes out of his cave, i have been getting a rather high ammonia reading for a few weeks now, added some ammonia reducer stuff but it only works for a short period of time. i just posted a new thread about maybe changing my filters and i will deffinitly do water changes more frequently now. ummm i did have a few decorations in there but as i was doing a water change the other day there was a lot of brownish algae i guess growing on them so i cleaned them in the sink and as i was scrubbing them i noticed that the paint was was coming off so i removed those totally from the tank dont know if this was causing the problem but didnt want to risk it, read on a google search about it that i may be a growth spurt??? my oscars have tripled in size since i got them and never noticed any discoloration of any kind, fin rot pictures looked like it may be the problem but all i could find was sever cases and not really the early stages, so my only option now is water change the hell out of it and hope for the best! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (in the voice of lil john)


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

ive had a few oscars and i know some of the red or tiger oscars just get white tips anyways. probably not an issue. the ammonia levels are. please include tank size, filtration, how long the tanks been setup, temp, what startup chemicals you use. all the important stuff ya know.... if you have ammonia problems you probably also have benificial bacteria problems which means shortly after you get rid of your ammonia problems your probably going to have nitrite problems. there is a company called microbe lift that probably has the solution to all your problems. i have had great luck with super dechlorinator, aquatic stress relief, special blend, and nite out 2. dechlorinator is obvious, stress relief provides slime coat (same as stress coat from api) and the other two will provide your benificial bacteria. between all of them it should put your tank at the right levels.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

up and running for 3 months 55gallons and only chemicals are aqua safe when doing water changes and one bottle of ammonia reducer i got from petco


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

3 months should be enough time for the tank to be cycled. ammonia can mean two things. either the water your putting in has ammonia or the bacteria in the tank arnt breaking down the ammonia into nitrite. i was reading a description for the water conditioner i believe you have and it says this: 
•Eliminates chlorine 
•Neutralizes chloramine by breaking down the bond between 
chlorine and ammonia
•Reduces both fish-toxic chlorine and ammonia components
it clearly says "Eliminates chlorine" and "Neutralizes chloramine" but then goes on to say "reduces" chlorine and ammonia components. for starters i dont understand why chlorine would need "reduced" when it had already been "eliminated". i dont see anywhere in this (and correct me if the bottle says otherwise) where it says it eliminates ammonia. i would suggest taking a cup full of tap water, use your water conditioner as it instructs, give it a stir and test it. might be a simple solution.
lets start there and see where we end up.


----------

